# Removing lights knob



## MrsJones68 (Apr 28, 2015)

What am I missing? I can't seem to the get trim piece off the lights knob. I'm replacing the wood grain and need this off. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a button on the side of the switch, depress it and pull the knob and shaft out.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MrsJones68 said:


> What am I missing? I can't seem to the get trim piece off the lights knob. I'm replacing the wood grain and need this off. Thanks!


Here is a neat YouTube video, it is a pick up truck, but it is still the same type GM switch and it'll show you the removal and the little button to release the pull knob.


----------

